# Anyone order pellets at this site?



## The Patriot (Mar 27, 2008)

http://newenglandpelletllc.com/pricing.asp

New England Premium (Brown lettering) at $205 including delivery is a steal in our area.


----------



## The Patriot (Mar 27, 2008)

Just noticed there is a $25.25 shipping and handling fee.  Not per ton, but per order, so not a big deal.


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 27, 2008)

They may not ship to our area.

Site shows:

Our service area is *Western* Mass, Conn, New York and New Jersey due to the location of our dealers.


IF they do, its a good find.


----------



## The Patriot (Mar 27, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> They may not ship to our area.
> 
> Site shows:
> 
> ...



Didn't see that.  If only Western Mass, the map is a little misleading.

They list a distributor in Stoneham, so maybe they do.  However, after looking at the distributor's site, I question that as well.

I'll send them an e-mail.


----------



## geek (Mar 27, 2008)

looks like a good price for me in CT....wonder of the price will be lower in a month or so....


----------



## richg (Mar 27, 2008)

Prices seem very good, and you can pick them up at central depots to cut down on local delivery coss (assuming you have a truck and/or trailer).though I am a fan of pelletsales.com, their delivery prices have gone up quite a bit. competition is a good thing here!


----------



## MainePellethead (Mar 27, 2008)

richg said:
			
		

> Prices seem very good, and you can pick them up at central depots to cut down on local delivery coss (assuming you have a truck and/or trailer).though I am a fan of pelletsales.com, their delivery prices have gone up quite a bit. competition is a good thing here!



yes! I agree!  Delivery price for pellet sales.com are way to much  for me wanting to  think about buying from them....


----------



## IIFAST4U (Mar 27, 2008)

For people in the CT, MA, RI border, areas like Worcester, ma, Putnam,CT, Western RI. Call Robbins Garden Center in Oxford, Ma. Decent prices and low delivery. Last time I ordered it was 25.00 delivered. I am In Harrisville, RI


Shawn


----------



## pibe75 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello eveyone:

I am new to the site and I just got installed a Breckwell P23 Insert. I am very happy with the stove. But I have also been checking prices for next winter. For the original person that posted this thread. Did you buy from this dealer or are you still looking around. I will also like to know what price range people expect to pay per Ton during April-May.

Thanks


----------



## seige101 (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a great price for them, i paid 230 a ton in august and 255 for another ton in January.
Good Find!


----------



## Bxpellet (Mar 28, 2008)

I called the distributor in my area Green Depot in Brooklyn NY, And they said "I know that we were put on the web site but we don't have them yet we are suppose to get them in July and he gave me there home office main number, when I called the office the girl had no idea what I was talking about, She took my info and said when the buyer comes in I will ask and call you back" The prices were good for my area unless that changes when it hits the NYC area.


----------



## The Patriot (Mar 28, 2008)

pibe75 said:
			
		

> Hello eveyone:
> 
> I am new to the site and I just got installed a Breckwell P23 Insert. I am very happy with the stove. But I have also been checking prices for next winter. For the original person that posted this thread. Did you buy from this dealer or are you still looking around. I will also like to know what price range people expect to pay per Ton during April-May.
> 
> Thanks



I'm just trying to get some feedback about this service.  I have not bought from them.  I'm not sure I even can.  I'm in SE Mass and I'm not sure they deliver to my area.  I've sent them an e-mail to see if they offer delivery in my area.


----------



## geek (Mar 28, 2008)

I just called these people (from the website) and their price is that, $205 delivered. They have the new england premium pellets.

Can price be cheaper than this?


----------



## rap69ri (Mar 28, 2008)

That's a very good price for the North East from what I've seen.


----------



## The Patriot (Mar 28, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> I just called these people (from the website) and their price is that, $205 delivered. They have the new england premium pellets.
> 
> Can price be cheaper than this?



I haven't seen anything close to that, especially delivered and a quality pellet like New England, even off-season.


----------



## tinkabranc (Mar 28, 2008)

This is the lowest I have seen for NEWP in quite some time around here. 
I called the place twice yesterday to find out about shipping to
the southeastern MA but no answer. I also sent an email as well, but 
no response as of yet.

When I do hear, I will post their answer.


----------



## Dougsey (Mar 28, 2008)

I emailed them about delivery to NH and have yet to get a reply.


----------



## richg (Mar 28, 2008)

BXpellet said:
			
		

> I called the distributor in my area Green Depot in Brooklyn NY, And they said "I know that we were put on the web site but we don't have them yet we are suppose to get them in July and he gave me there home office main number, when I called the office the girl had no idea what I was talking about, She took my info and said when the buyer comes in I will ask and call you back" The prices were good for my area unless that changes when it hits the NYC area.



Let me get this straight: they have prices posted on their web site, but don't have product in stock? Oh not, not this again! 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/693/


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 29, 2008)

i think they are projecting for next season's early buy. distributers are usually a bit leary of buying bulk without orders this time of year as if not sold they may be stuck with them until folks start buying again in late summer when the buying season really starts to kick in in earnest. as for the product itself www.pelletheat.org shows a listing updated every couple weeks of manufacturers who have stock available, this is for retailers in their industry side but i believe it is accessable by the public i just looked at it from home and i do not believe my home isp is listed as industry by them here is a link to that page http://www.pelletheat.org/3/industry/retailersOnly.cfm bear in mind now this list doesnt reflect all of the mills who have stock , just the ones who have notified pelletheat.org that they do have it. shortages historically happen in regions which have protracted winters especially if spring doesnt arrive as early as it has in past couple years , evident this year in new england where its still snowing in late march, not unheard of but it hasnt been that way in last couple years as far as i know.

that said , 205 for NEWP is a great price , and i have heard very good reports for the most part on that product, if you have not burned them prudence tells me to recommend buying a few bags to compare without committing if possible but IMHO its a hard one to pass up, its 35 bucks a ton cheaper than i see here in Va where usually we have lower pellet prices than in new england area.


----------



## newpelletstove (Mar 29, 2008)

The New England Pellet site talks about delivering in early fall, orders placed now. Unless folks have had good luck with them, I'd be leery of placing an order and not knowing if I would really get pellets, then it would be too late to get them at a good price. Has anyone used these folks ? I would be closest to the Albany NY dealer, but about 2 hours north of there. I bet the delivery fee would be $100-200 for a flatbed from that far away.

It's funny how it says NY and NJ folks have to "call to confirm pricing". It may well not be available at the advertised price to many folks.

I think I'll need to order, and get into my cellar, 6 tons for next year.

Also, they offer so many different types of pellets, all at $205, but I don't feel they offered much explanation. People here have discussed the difference between brown and green (I believe it was hardwood and softwood), but the site doesn't seem to explain much about it.


----------



## geek (Mar 29, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> i think they are projecting for next season's early buy. distributers are usually a bit leary of buying bulk without orders this time of year as if not sold they may be stuck with them until folks start buying again in late summer when the buying season really starts to kick in in earnest. as for the product itself www.pelletheat.org shows a listing updated every couple weeks of manufacturers who have stock available, this is for retailers in their industry side but i believe it is accessable by the public i just looked at it from home and i do not believe my home isp is listed as industry by them here is a link to that page http://www.pelletheat.org/3/industry/retailersOnly.cfm bear in mind now this list doesnt reflect all of the mills who have stock , just the ones who have notified pelletheat.org that they do have it. shortages historically happen in regions which have protracted winters especially if spring doesnt arrive as early as it has in past couple years , evident this year in new england where its still snowing in late march, not unheard of but it hasnt been that way in last couple years as far as i know.
> 
> that said , 205 for NEWP is a great price , and i have heard very good reports for the most part on that product, if you have not burned them prudence tells me to recommend buying a few bags to compare without committing if possible but IMHO its a hard one to pass up, its 35 bucks a ton cheaper than i see here in Va where usually we have lower pellet prices than in new england area.



hey Mike, if I'm not wrong I think you have the englander 25-pdv, which pellet brand has worked the best for you based on your experience?
thanks for the reply....


----------



## Xena (Apr 1, 2008)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> .
> I called the place twice yesterday to find out about shipping to
> the southeastern MA but no answer. I also sent an email as well, but
> no response as of yet.
> ...




No response from them yet?   No thanks then.  I'll stick
with the places that call or email back within a day or two.


----------



## tinkabranc (Apr 1, 2008)

I could not agree with you more zeta.

I never received any callbacks or email responses from them.
Too good to be true I guess.  

If a business does not respond just for general questions, makes
one wonder about their service.


----------



## geek (Apr 2, 2008)

When I saw this post I called this place and spoke to a woman who confirmed the price to my home address.....I haven't ordered yet but considering them as an option.....hoping they don;t have a "bad" batch of New England pellets......


----------



## pibe75 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey Geek, 

why don't you order from CJSpellets.com, I live 5 miles from them. I picked 20 bags last saturday from their warehouse 10 hamer's hot ones and 10 New england hardwood. I like the NE ones so I ordered 3 tons for delivery this coming saturday. They have 1 ton of NE Hardwood for $235. He charge me 70 bucks for delivery. You should call them an ask about how much it will cost you for delivery. I looked around and this was the best price I could find, plus I know where they are. If you don't like the product you could exchange it.

Later.


----------



## geek (Apr 2, 2008)

pibe75 said:
			
		

> Hey Geek,
> 
> why don't you order from CJSpellets.com, I live 5 miles from them. I picked 20 bags last saturday from their warehouse 10 hamer's hot ones and 10 New england hardwood. I like the NE ones so I ordered 3 tons for delivery this coming saturday. They have 1 ton of NE Hardwood for $235. He charge me 70 bucks for delivery. You should call them an ask about how much it will cost you for delivery. I looked around and this was the best price I could find, plus I know where they are. If you don't like the product you could exchange it.
> 
> Later.



will check it out, did you call the people of the website mentioned in this thread or not?.....cheaper......
so you paid $235/ton for the NE ?


----------



## pibe75 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, $235 per ton for the New england hardwood. I did not call those people. 205 sounds too good to be true.


----------



## kh395269 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I've left a phonemail message and also called these people. So far, no response in a few days now. I hope this is not too good to be true. I'm in Southeastern Ct and was hoping to buy.


----------



## GViz (Apr 3, 2008)

kh395269 said:
			
		

> Hi, I've left a phonemail message and also called these people. So far, no response in a few days now. I hope this is not too good to be true. I'm in Southeastern Ct and was hoping to buy.



I was able to speak to someone at New England Pellets yesterday.   He told me the price(s) were still valid, but as far as delivery to my area (Northern New Jersey), the only way would be to get a trailer load.   The area dealers he supplies are substantially higher in cost than his website prices.

Anyone in the Sussex County NJ area interested in working on a combined effort for a trailer load (22 tons) ?

Viz


----------



## geek (Apr 3, 2008)

GViz said:
			
		

> kh395269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so it looks like they're a valid source, when I called them last week they offered that proice for the premium NE with delivery included....yesterday I called another place and they told me $224 plus some delivery charges, when I mentioned that newenglandpellet had it for $205 he said there would be no way they could offer that price since all dealers are buying around $215 or so per ton........

so....does anyone have any suggestions on things to check before buying at newenglandpellet website, I mean they offered me NE Premium, is there anything in particular to ask or find out about their pellets??


----------



## webbie (Apr 3, 2008)

Of course, I have to put in a plug for our own sponsor, Pelletsales.com - they don't deliver everywhere, but they certainly are good when it comes to logistics, quotes and other such stuff. They are, to my knowledge, the largest mover of retail pellets in the country. 

And giving them business helps out the Hearth.com economy (ME)! 

Of course, having met and dealt with their execs on a couple occasions, I am biased. But they are VERY serious about the business and have invested a LOT of money and time to become pros at it.

In mid-mass (Palmer, etc.) the folks at Squier Lumber stock and deliver a LOT of pellets.


----------



## kh395269 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, I just called and spoke with someone and asked if they would deliver to the Greater New Haven Area in CT. She said they definitely would. There is no extra delivery fee. It is $205. I asked about the $25 fee on the website for s&h;. She said it was a mistake. They are trying to get it off the website. There is no extra fee. It is $205 a ton delivered.  You call to order with a credit card. You buy now and they will call from May on to see when you want it delivered. You can get a delivery in the summer all the way up to like November. I still would like to see if someone else has ordered from here in the past and their experience, but I am sold on the price. I've been calling around here and it definitely can't be beat. It seems to be really hard to find pellets in my area, so shipping seems to really jack up the price.


----------



## Souzafone (Apr 3, 2008)

I've also e-mailed, with no reply, and called. I got a live person who had to get "the boss" to see if they delivered to my zip code. I'm still waiting for a return call. I smell a rat.


----------



## kh395269 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, 

I wrote to the New England Pellet manufacturer to see if this company was on the up and up. Below was the response I received:

Dear Kim,

Thank you for contacting New England Wood Pellet, LLC.  With regard to your inquiry, New England Pellet, LLC is one of our current dealers.  The company is based in Suffield , Connecticut and if you use the zip code 06078, it will be listed on our dealer search.  

I hope you find this information helpful.  Please don’t hesitate to contact us again if you have additional questions or concerns.

Sincerely,

Alyson



Alyson Hotaling

Customer Service

New England Wood Pellet, LLC.

PO Box 532

Jaffrey, NH   03452

(603) 532-9400 ext. 211

www.pelletheat.com


----------



## flash92 (Apr 5, 2008)

Its a hell of a price, as a dealer don't know how they can do it. I would grab it if its real, but anxious to see if anyone really gets that price without some excessive delivery price.


----------



## Souzafone (Apr 7, 2008)

I gave up on these clowns after 3 attempts. I ordered 6 tons from pelletsdirect.


----------



## tinkabranc (Apr 7, 2008)

Good thing I was not holding my breath waiting on these guys and
ordered my pellets elsewhere already. They finally responded back
to me this weekend and stated that the South Shore of MA is out of 
their area.


----------



## halv (Apr 9, 2008)

pibe75 said:
			
		

> Hey Geek,
> 
> why don't you order from CJSpellets.com, I live 5 miles from them. I picked 20 bags last saturday from their warehouse 10 hamer's hot ones and 10 New england hardwood. I like the NE ones so I ordered 3 tons for delivery this coming saturday. They have 1 ton of NE Hardwood for $235. He charge me 70 bucks for delivery. You should call them an ask about how much it will cost you for delivery. I looked around and this was the best price I could find, plus I know where they are. If you don't like the product you could exchange it.
> 
> ...


----------



## pibe75 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cjs pellets sell the the New england hardwoods the bags with beige color and red lettering. I have stored them in the garage for now. Later


----------



## buckscrape (Apr 9, 2008)

I have e-mailed these http://newenglandpelletllc.com/pricing.asp folks twice within the last 24 hours and they have responded very quickly, the answer I get is that will deliver to me in North Central MA @ $205 a ton NO delivery charge. Now this thread is pretty long, but I see no one that has actually purchased and received pellets from these folks, HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY BOUGHT AND RECEIVED PELLETS FROM THESE PEOPLE?


----------



## Souzafone (Apr 9, 2008)

I've called & left a message, called and spoke with a warm body, & tried e-mailing.  I'm still waiting for a response, any response, even negative. Actually I stopped waiting and ordered from pellets direct. They responded in less than 12 hours and charged exactly what was quoted, both for product & delivery, and have promised to call before delivering, as well as bringing a forklift instead of a liftgate with pallet mule.


----------



## davearre (Apr 13, 2008)

I saw the pricing on their website as well. Being in Central CT I decided to email them Friday night, they replied on Saturday with a quote of $205/ton delivered, but price will go up to $215/ton by June. They are so far below all the others that it seems too good to be true.... More googling and I found a discussion thread on them with some people who buy from them:
http://www.masslive.com/forums/westfield/index.ssf?artid=119354

What's the consensus?


----------



## iceman (Apr 14, 2008)

well seeing they are not far from me i will go check it out and get back to you guys!
if they are legit i will be getting a couple of tons


----------



## iceman (Apr 14, 2008)

check out woodpelletprice.com
they have prices from this place and i know tthe guy confirms before he posts


----------



## iceman (Apr 14, 2008)

i called and spoke to him today!!
THEY ARE REAL AND SO ARE THE PRICES!
its a small world... i have more than a few friends who know him... he explained the whole process why he is so cheap and so forth....   i even told him about the site 
prices are good until may24th or 4th will confirm it 
he has trucks with the boom on the that carry 8 tons and he can do trailer load of 22 
his name is rick ... he is good friends with my suoervisor... man its a small world 
they operate outta ct and mass and are opening up more dist. areas as you see o the website   when i told him about the website he gave me his cell number and sends any apologies for those that could not get in touch with him or janice 
He has been in business for 3 yrs and does not advertise because its another overhead...last year he moved over 500 tons and this year he expexts to do 800!


----------



## Dougsey (Apr 15, 2008)

Those of you in their area of service are lucky. The best I have found is $229 for the NEWP red lettering... plus flat rate delivery charge of $85 for 1-12 tons.


----------



## Stihl029 (Apr 25, 2008)

Supposed to get 7 ton delivered this Sat from a distributor of New England Pellet, made at their new plant in Utica NY.  I'll re-post if they do show up.  And seeing the highs next Tuesdays and Wednesday here in upstate NY are going to be in the 40's, thinking I'll get a chance to try a couple bags.  Price 199 per ton with a 20 dollar shipping cost, flat fee.


----------



## techsol (Apr 25, 2008)

Have swapped a couple e-mails with Steve at new england pellets llc email addy NewEngPennants@aol.com  Asked how long the $205 was good till and if he can doulble stack on arrival.

The price is good till June 1 and then take delivery from June 1 on.......

Looks Like I'm going to get 6-7 ton!


----------



## geek (Apr 25, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> ... he explained the whole process why he is so cheap and so forth....



iceman, could you share a bit his explanation on why his price is so atractive?


----------



## iceman (Apr 25, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very simple.... a lot of orders... without advertising, no showroom.. both ct and chicopee locations are run from home (2 diferent places) 
so all he payes for is warehouse and then his people .. but keep in mind he thinks he will get 800 tons this year or more!.. plus i believe there is a dist for newp in palmer which is about 15 minutes down the road from him... a newp dist center (run by newp) so he could be picking up stuff himself 
i would be a little nervous but he knows a couple of my friends and they have spoken highly of him and this is his 3rd or 4th yr.. he is an ex law enforcement kid..  retd now
but hey call him


----------



## geek (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks iceman, makes sense I guess.


----------



## iceman (Apr 25, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> thanks iceman, makes sense I guess.



call him do whatever you think will make it better for you... what do you have to lose by calling... grill him ask questions...after all ITS YOUR MONEY!
ps then tell us what he said..lol and make sure you tell him you belong to a website.. and you will be writing about your conversation


----------



## geek (Apr 25, 2008)

thanks, now the thing is that this other dealer got me thinking about the NE brand, he said NEWP used to be a very reputable company with a great brand but he said he wouldn't recommend that brand any longer due to some quality issues he's seen lately.......wondering how true this is.......


----------



## iceman (Apr 25, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> thanks, now the thing is that this other dealer got me thinking about the NE brand, he said NEWP used to be a very reputable company with a great brand but he said he wouldn't recommend that brand any longer due to some quality issues he's seen lately.......wondering how true this is.......



i am sure evryone has had some issue at one point in time ( bad batch)  but around here people swear on them


----------



## requin (Apr 26, 2008)

I just read this entire thread and called NE Pellets.  I got Rick's voicemail so I left a message. Here's hoping I get a call back.  I'll be calling all the time until I do (ha ha).  Its the best deal.  I live near Amherst and he has a location in Chicopee so I think (hope!) he'll deliver here.  

I also just called Squier.  They have NEWP for $229 until end of April (don't know how much they will be after that) but since they are in Monson she said they wouldn't be able to deliver to me until they had other scheduled deliveries out this way.  It would be $85 to deliver 3 tons.  That's excessive so I doubt I'll go with them.

Just want to get my pellets bought for the winter so I can quit working on this!


----------



## requin (Apr 26, 2008)

I also filled out the email form on the website which according to someone else's post here, goes to a guy named Steve.  I mentioned in my email that ppl on this forum had indicated a lack of response.  Well maybe that worked--something did, because I just got a call from Steve.  (I told him I left voicemail with Rick and he said Rick rarely works on weekends).  Anyway, Steve said he is the owner of the company. He went on and on about the pellet market etc and as iceman already said, he sells at the prices he does because of volume and low overhead.  He doesn't like how other dealers up their prices to prey on consumers' fear of oil prices going up (which we all know happens).  Anyway, Rick is his dealer in my area so I said, "Well I hope Rick can deliver here" and, since we had talked for a long time, Steve said since he is the one who gets all the orders placed via the website, he will basically make sure it happens!  They start delivering the first week of June.  I got three tons, at $205 each, no delivery charge or anything. You can shop on the website, pay with paypal, and they will be in touch with you later for delivery.

He explained the difference of the 4 types of pellets listed on the website.  The first one is NEWP hardwood.  The last one, Warm Front Pellets, are the same as the first one with New England Pellet LLC's own label.  The pellets are the same NEWP hardwood.  

The 2nd one, green supreme is NEWP in softwood.  The third, NEWP with green lettering, is the same product as the one labelled green supreme.

I got a ton each of NEWP (Hardwood), Warm Front (just to see if there really is no diff), and Green Supreme.  He said the softwood (GS) does sometimes burns hotter, but doesn't last as long as the hardwood.  So I thought mixing might work well. He said folks do that sometimes.

ANyway, I"ll remember to post when they deliver.  He said they can lift the pallets off the truck and bring right into the back of my garage.  Here's hoping!

This is by far the best deal anywhere around here.  I wish my neighbor had waited, she paid $245/ton for 2 tons of Green Supreme, plus $30 delivery for the lot.  Ahh well. TOo late now, they have already been delivered to her house.


----------



## geek (Apr 26, 2008)

so with them you pay now but they won't delivery until June?, I like to see my product as soon as I pay, can you confirm?


----------



## requin (Apr 26, 2008)

can I confirm what?  

And many places let you order in advance and then get delivery later.  

I also don't want them delivered now even if they did; why take up space in the garage.


----------



## geek (Apr 26, 2008)

I was asking if they will deliver in June because that's what it is or because you asked them to hold the delivery for you


----------



## requin (Apr 26, 2008)

oh.  Right now, he said, they arent delivering, they are maintaining and working on the trucks. They start delivery in June.  Since I live in an area a tad out of the way for them, I won't be picky about when they deliver.  I'm guessing though, that if one were to try for a particular time-frame, it would be possible. He said they have trucks going "everywhere all the time."  But not til first week of June, starting.


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi folks, first post here...  I've been lurking here for a little while, but registered because I wanted to participate in this thread.

I also filled out the email form on their website a few day ago and I am yet to hear back from them.  I'd like to order several tons and I have a friend that would like to do the same, but this spotty customer service has me concerned... Especially when they want you to prepay and then not deliver product for another month or more.  I'd feel a lot better if they were just taking orders, or even deposits, but if they can't even return my email or phone call now, blindly giving them a significant amount of money (with no product to deliver) is quickly becoming a hard pill for me to swallow.

Edited for spelling...


----------



## iceman (Apr 27, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Hi folks, first post here...  I've been lurking here for a little while, but registered because I wanted to participate in this thread.
> 
> I also filed out the email form on their website a few day ago and I am yet to hear back from them.  I'd like to order several tons and I have a friend that would like to do the same, but this spotty customer service has me concerned... Especially when they want you to prepay and then not deliver product for another month or more.  I'd feel a lot better if they were just taking orders, or even deposits, but if they can't even return my email or phone call now, blindly giving them a significant amount of money (with no product to deliver) is quickly becoming a hard pill for me to swallow.




they are a small company and yes you are... but call him
to my understanding its him and one other lady in ct taking orders
i am gonna email them pointing to this thread...


----------



## iceman (Apr 27, 2008)

just sent 2 emails letting them know they are being watched by many people lets see what happens...


----------



## requin (Apr 27, 2008)

If you paid via paypal (which is how the website shopping cart is set up) don't forget that you DO have paypal protection.  If this guy ends up being a shyster (which I personally doubt) you can file with paypal.  I'm not too worried about that really.  The only thing I"m a tad concerned about is when or IF I'm going to hear from them before they deliver.  I do'nt want them just showing up some day with 3 tons of pellets...especially if I'm not home!  I put a message on the paypal form when I paid saying that I expect to hear from him before delivery. 

By the way, Steve said he gets about 150 emails a day.  Why I got a quick call and you guys haven't heard back ..I don't know.  I was just lucky or something or maybe he was replying to email which arrived latest and mine had just come in to him or something, who knows.  Anyway I would persist. The deal is too good.


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 27, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> If you paid via paypal (which is how the website shopping cart is set up) don't forget that you DO have paypal protection.  If this guy ends up being a shyster (which I personally doubt) you can file with paypal.  I'm not too worried about that really.



I just want to mention Paypal's protection is just about useless.  I recently got screwed by some POS.  I bought a video card for $425 and paid through paypal.  The card arrived and was a worthless broken paperweight, not even the same item I was told I was buying!  I contacted the seller and he was a complete AH and said "tough chit".  I filed a dispute with PP and at the end of the day I was told "sorry, we aren't responsible for what you received".  After doing some research online, I guess this is pretty much the norm with PP.  http://www.paypalsucks.com/ 


I should also mention that you only have 45 day from the date of payment to file a dispute with Paypal (and not that it would do any good anyway).  If you bought today and didn't receive your pellets before mid June, you'd have to file a claim a that point.  Since these guys are saying they won't start delivering until sometime after June 1, there's a really good chance you'll be outside the PP "protection" window before you know you've been screwed.

So to make a long story short, I would count on PP for protection!



Anyway...
At the end of the day these guys are probably legit, but they certainly aren't doing much to instill trust by not retuning emails and calls.  A couple of folks have said they are good guys, so I'll likely try them out... I would hope there current customer service (or lack there of) can be explained and will improve going forward.


----------



## requin (Apr 27, 2008)

well gee, I feel really good about ordering now! (not!).   Everyone seems to think I will get ripped off. Well maybe I will and maybe I won't. But I think the guy is legit.  How could he be in business if he wasn't?  All it would take is one rip off and word would spread like wild fire.

And I do'nt need anyone on here saying, "How do you even know he's really in business?!!"  I mean come on, there is a limit to the necessary negativity.

Let's all just hope my experience with this seller is a good one, ok people???


----------



## iceman (Apr 27, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> well gee, I feel really good about ordering now! (not!).   Everyone seems to think I will get ripped off. Well maybe I will and maybe I won't. But I think the guy is legit.  How could he be in business if he wasn't?  All it would take is one rip off and word would spread like wild fire.
> 
> And I do'nt need anyone on here saying, "How do you even know he's really in business?!!"  I mean come on, there is a limit to the necessary negativity.
> 
> Let's all just hope my experience with this seller is a good one, ok people???




i will be driving by his chicopee location, and he knows some people i do so i will be ordering because i can get to him if he goes off the deep end


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Like I said, I think this is probably a legit business with owners that have good intentions...  I would just feel a lot more comfortable if they had more history, returned calls & emails, and didn't want you to pay upfront for a product that may not be delivered for month(s).

At this point I'm going to give them some time to return my messages before I give up on them.  If anyone has more info, please keep us in the loop.  It would certainly be more reassuring to hear from veteran forum members that have prepaid with them in the past (new forum members tend to make me wonder if there's a hidden agenda...)


----------



## requin (Apr 27, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> i will be driving by his chicopee location, and he knows some people i do so i will be ordering because i can get to him if he goes off the deep end



cool deal, iceman.  I don't live far from chicopee either.  

Let us know when you order ok?  

I'm going to try to get back in touch with Steve again and tell him about the ongoing concern here about lack of communication.  As well, I'm going to reconfirm with him that my order is good to go. I'm also going to contact Rick (in Chicopee, since I did not speak with him yet) and make sure all is good.  Steve assured me that as the 'owner' he would make sure delivery took place in my area; they come this way anyway. That would be Rick's operation so I want to make sure.


----------



## requin (Apr 27, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> (new forum members tend to make me wonder if there's a hidden agenda...)




huh?? That's a bit insulting and across the board don't you think??  As well, iceman has over 600 posts..dont you think he counts as a "veteran member"?


----------



## Wet1 (Apr 27, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I think you took this the wrong way...  Look at my join date, I just joined myself.  What I was saying is I'd be a little sceptical of someone that just joined and said what a great historical experience they've had with the outfit in question... that would seem very fishy to me.  On the flip side, if someone like Iceman, who's been around for a while, said they are solid based on his actual experience, I'd respect the feedback since you know he's not a shill for the company.  Does that make more sense?  Do disrespect was intended...


----------



## iceman (Apr 28, 2008)

well he emailed me back
he is for real pm me email and i will forwad them to you


----------



## iceman (Apr 28, 2008)

if you check the web site there is an order number and a office number we receive around 250 orders a week at the present time and are setting our truck routs, I can't tell people were to buy,  the prices are good until June 1st if you check with other dealers in the area i sure they have other brands, i only sell New England products. Thanks Steve 


that was part of one email

people are always looking for the best price when it comes to pellets, The first question i get is how much, The second is what type? I get around 125 emails a day from Maine, NY,NJ all
over the north east due to my prices, I sell around 15,000 tons in the area and haven't had one problem with the NewEngland Product, If some dealers are over charging like the oil producers that not my problem, My problem when i first started this Co was look at how many people are getting screwed by over pricing , The reason i can do what i do is i sell volume, which most dealers don't even come close to the numbers that i move , Its work well for the Co due to the support from the people that i service and "The Fair Price" Thanks Steve

this was another specifically addressing the forums as i pointed this out to him


He is real... i am ordering 3 tons for me and with all of my friends together it will be about 26 tons
HE IS REAL THE BUSINESS IS LEGIT IF YOU NEED TO CALL HIM


another thing lets stop with second guessing..i have no agenda besides ordering from the guy..no one i have seen can come close to the price...  so seeing he moves alot of pellets he isn't gonna care whether we buy from him or not.... so to each his own if 
one feels better buying from someone else ... then do it... do what makes you feel better ...its YOUR money so do what you feel is best.... thats what it comes down to... i have spoke to him ...and in this small world know some common people ...I am excited and want to buy more outta fear prices will go up... i wish i could get a couple years worth!   
Disclaimer.... i am not trying to offend anyone here just passing info......  He is not someone i know ...i have spoken with him pn the phone and email... because i am from the area i do know exactly where the warehouse is...
goodluck in yourpellet shopping and may the force be with you!


----------



## requin (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks iceman.  

I just got a call from Rick too.  He said just about all the things iceman just posted as email replies he received from STeve and/or Rick.   Rick told me he was in law enforcement just like iceman had said in an earlier post.  

All I have to say is I trust these guys and I'm glad I ordered.  What happens with the website order I placed is that Steve hands it off to Rick (since Rick delivers in my area).  Rick then calls me and asks more details (when do I want delivery, where, etc).  So we were able to take care of all of that on the phone.

I told him a few times about the concern people on this forum have had with unreturned email and phone calls.  I mentioned that maybe it would be a good idea to have, at least, an automated email reply saying "thanks for your email, we will get back to you as soon as possible, we get over 150 email a day but we appreciate your question/comments" that sort of thing.  Rick doesn't work on the website, Steve does, and Rick said he'd pass that idea on to Steve.  Rick did say they are going to be putting the specs of each type of pellet they sell, on the website within the next few weeks.  The Warm Front is their own private label of the NEWP (premium hardwood) and the specs will show that. 

I agree with iceman--choose where you want to buy your pellets, wherever you feel comfortable with.  But as iceman said, this is the BEST DEAL around here (western Mass) that I've yet seen, for a well-established brand of pellets.  Both of these franchise owners called me back on the weekend when they don't even normally work. That's pretty good customer service so far.  

And just to calm some strange ideas--disclaimer:  I am NOT affiliated in any way with New England Pellets LLC.  I am simply a pellet stove owner trying to find a good deal on pellets.  You all can buy wherever pleases you most.  Happy pellet hunting!


----------



## requin (Apr 28, 2008)

oh, and I forgot to mention that I did talk to Rick about the concern (very real) of paying upfront.  He said in his case, he is willing to take just a deposit up front, even by check, if that eases someone's mind.  Then you'd pay the balance upon delivery.  
So I could have gone that route if I had waited for Rick to call me back.  (But I didn't know if he would, after reading all the posts here!).  Anyway, I'm ok with going via the website, my pellets are paid for, I've been in touch with the company, and I will hear from him in the summer for delivery. Load off my mind!


----------



## iceman (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah!  finally someone else!


----------



## mralias (Apr 29, 2008)

FYI and I quote

Sent an email today at 6:30 A.M.  and the reply came at 6:46 A.M.  So much for slow reply.  Here is the response to my questions. Sorry did not save a copy of my questions but you should be able to figure them out. 



> Due to your location it is out of our range, But another dealer is Royal Fireside in Mendon Mass 1-508-473-6610, All the pellets can be stored outside but i would recommend storage inside. We start in June the second week. At the time of order the charge will be completed, Then you will receive a conformation in the mail to set a shipment date. The price includes trucking if your within our area, Thanks Steve



Edit
Called Royal Fireside...they will deliver to my area at the cost of $244 per ton with $20 per ton delivery charge. That is the Warm Front brand. Big difference in price I would say.


----------



## geek (Apr 29, 2008)

mralias said:
			
		

> .....We start in June the second week. At the time of order the charge will be completed, Then you will receive a conformation in the mail to set a shipment date.



so that means they'll charge your CC as soon as you submit the order on Paypal, right?


----------



## mralias (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks that way to me


----------



## requin (Apr 29, 2008)

[/quote]Edit
Called Royal Fireside...they will deliver to my area at the cost of $244 per ton with $20 per ton delivery charge. That is the Warm Front brand. Big difference in price I would say.[/quote]


Why is that so much more?  I would definitely contact Steve and tell him this is the price they quoted you.  If they are another dealer of NEWP LLC I wonder.


----------



## iceman (Apr 29, 2008)

Edit
Called Royal Fireside...they will deliver to my area at the cost of $244 per ton with $20 per ton delivery charge. That is the Warm Front brand. Big difference in price I would say.[/quote]


Why is that so much more?  I would definitely contact Steve and tell him this is the price they quoted you.  If they are another dealer of NEWP LLC I wonder.[/quote]

i dont think they are just someone in the area


----------



## requin (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea, but Steve and Rick both said that Warm Front brand is their own private label.  So if that vendor is carrying that label, they must be part of the franchise.  If it were me, I'd check back with Steve or Rick.  

Still may be nothing that can be done about the price, but its worth a shot, eh?


----------



## iceman (Apr 29, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> Yea, but Steve and Rick both said that Warm Front brand is their own private label.  So if that vendor is carrying that label, they must be part of the franchise.  If it were me, I'd check back with Steve or Rick.
> 
> Still may be nothing that can be done about the price, but its worth a shot, eh?


always worth a shot
didn't realize it was there own..kinda strange they obviously are branching out and dont wanna cut out people that are buying inbulk from them then ....for 50 bucks a ton i would consider getting a couple of friends and going in on a truck (8 tons) ask him his range meet him at the line and everybody get their stuff and go ... or if you have a friend in the delivery area ask to get them dropped off there and go pick them up


----------



## geek (Apr 29, 2008)

the top of their page showing the price states:

"*All Listed items come in half Tons at $135.00 only in Connecticut, Mass*"

What does this mean? that statement may be misleading and it should say "*also* come in half tons"


Guess I'm getting picky now.....


----------



## requin (Apr 29, 2008)

yea that's a badly worded statement. Steve is the one who did the website and he's apparently not that much into details.   I *think* that means only CT & MA residents can get half tons. Ya think that's what it means?


----------



## iceman (Apr 29, 2008)

all i know is I'M GETTING PELLETS FOR 205!! 
i'm trying to find space to store at least 4 tons if i can get it thats 2yrs for pellets plus my truckload of wood for 400 =1200 plus (electricity to run blowers)  whatever my gas fireplace runs and my house is heated for at least 2yrs  yeah and nest years oil prolly  $4 x750(min) 1000gl(max) =3000-4000!
yeah!! under 1300 for 2yrs!!going drinking to celebrate


----------



## requin (Apr 29, 2008)

iceman you really have me thinking I should order 4 tons instead of 3, then I will have 2 yrs worth of pellets too.  I'm pretty sure I can find the space.  I was just wondering if its a good idea to store pellets that long? What do you think? Will they absorb moisture somehow (in the air) and not burn well?  I'll be storing mine in the garage which doesn't get wet but still the bags are vented so I wonder...


----------



## mralias (Apr 29, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> Edit
> Called Royal Fireside...they will deliver to my area at the cost of $244 per ton with $20 per ton delivery charge. That is the Warm Front brand. Big difference in price I would say.




Why is that so much more?  I would definitely contact Steve and tell him this is the price they quoted you.  If they are another dealer of NEWP LLC I wonder.[/quote]

i dont think they are just someone in the area[/quote]

They tried to tell me this is their price all year long once you buy your first Ton. It is a locked price just like oil (wonderful huh?).  I think the retailer can sell it for what ever they want too. They are not locked into a set price. I will look local instead. Shame....I would love to have bought 4 tons at $205. I will keep loooking.


----------



## requin (Apr 29, 2008)

mralias said:
			
		

> They tried to tell me this is their price all year long once you buy your first Ton. It is a locked price just like oil (wonderful huh?).  I think the retailer can sell it for what ever they want too. They are not locked into a set price. I will look local instead. Shame....I would love to have bought 4 tons at $205. I will keep loooking.




I guess the reason Rick and Steve can offer such a good price is because they work together on the area they cover, and have many trucks.  Apprently the vendor you spoke with doesn't have this sort of deal going on and probably hasn't as many trucks.  Too bad...good luck, keep looking, you'll find a better deal!


----------



## geek (Apr 29, 2008)

requin said:
			
		

> iceman you really have me thinking I should order 4 tons instead of 3, then I will have 2 yrs worth of pellets too.  I'm pretty sure I can find the space.  I was just wondering if its a good idea to store pellets that long? What do you think? Will they absorb moisture somehow (in the air) and not burn well?  I'll be storing mine in the garage which doesn't get wet but still the bags are vented so I wonder...



sometimes you gotta think of a possible bad batch, not saying their pellets will be "bad" but you never know, I saw many posts about the Pennington brand (very reputable) having a large bad batch of pellets......again you never know but good luck......


----------



## Stihl029 (Apr 29, 2008)

We got 7 ton delivered Sat. of the New England Wood pellets,  brown bag/premium pellets. Made in the new plant near Utica NY.  I'm trying a bag right now( its 47 here in upstate NY, going down to 35 tonight).  They seem to be burnig great, and couldn't be happier.  Paid 199 per Ton, $20 flat delivery charge.  Can't beat the price!


----------



## geek (Apr 29, 2008)

Stihl said:
			
		

> We got 7 ton delivered Sat. of the New England Wood pellets,  brown bag/premium pellets. Made in the new plant near Utica NY.  I'm trying a bag right now( its 47 here in upstate NY, going down to 35 tonight).  They seem to be burnig great, and couldn't be happier.  Paid 199 per Ton, $20 flat delivery charge.  Can't beat the price!



thanks for the feedback on the newp, I see you have same stove I have, please post results tomorrow as I never tried this brand before......


----------



## kh395269 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm also seriously considering buying 3 tons or so from this site. Did I hear someone say though that the price is good til the end of May? Maybe I will hold off a bit if that is the case. Then again, I don't want to risk missing out either.  I guess I just have the same concern as others - paying up front and then never getting my stuff... We still haven't found anyone who has taken delivery from them yet which I find a bit odd. How long have they been around?   Then again, it would also be nice not to have to worry about storing pellets for a while either. 

Alo, geek, I see that you are not far from my hometown and was just wondering if you have ever looked into Beacon Pellet & Supply in Beacon Falls? I have also considered calling them to see what they have to offer. Or, where do you normally purchase from in the area? There doesn't seem to be too many choices around this part of CT which makes delivery cost a major issue. I'm also trying to steer clear of most stove dealers as they not only tend be higher in price, but I have also  not had that warm fuzzy feeling from most of them thus far. It seems if you don't purchase the stove from them, most of them don't want to give you the time of day. It's really quite sad when they still have so much potential revenue to gain.


----------



## myee001 (May 1, 2008)

Anyone in the Stamford, CT or Westchester, NY area interested in ordering wood pellets from this site should call them because they are willing to deliver to these areas if there's a demand.  With this great price of $205 per ton delivered, how can you go wrong.  They need at least a pool shipment of 12 ton to make their while.  I already requested 5 tons, so 7 more tons needed.  The number to order is 860-331-3278.


----------



## kzad (May 23, 2008)

I just spoke with them, even though I am listed in their delivery area they are quoting me 220 a ton and a $50 dollar deliver charge.... Not a bad price...but  deceptive to advertise as  220 delivered, than add a delivery charge on top of the "delivered" price.


----------



## geek (May 23, 2008)

I was lucky to order a week or so ago, $205 delivered to Naugatuck.....

in the paypal transaction I asked them to call me to arrange/schedule delivery, no calls yet......but that's ok 'cause I need to be ready and cleaning up basement......


----------



## Wet1 (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone been quoted a time when these pellets will actually be available?  Has anyone received anything???

When I called a couple of weeks ago, I was told the first week in June.  I talked to them over the past few days and was told sometime after the 3rd week in June...


----------



## geek (May 27, 2008)

before I purchased I had talked to a woman on the phone and she said they could deliver whenever I wanted.....however when I placed the order I added a comment asking them to call my cell to schedule delivery.....no calls return yet............


----------



## Wet1 (May 28, 2008)

Their customer service certainly leaves a little to be desired.  Are you planning on calling them to schedule delivery, or are you just going to wait for them to eventually call since the pellets aren't needed right away?  Did you pay with PP or were you able to pay with a CC?  Looking at their website, I don't see any payment options other than "Scam-pal"... surly they accept CC payment, no???



Has anyone else ordered from this outfit?  Any news at all?


----------



## MCPO (May 28, 2008)

They don`t return calls or answer Emails.
 They need to have their asses kicked for that. No excuse!
 John


----------



## geek (May 30, 2008)

guess I've been lucky, every time I call I always got someone on the phone....
today I received a letter from them thanking me for the purchase and that "soon" someone from the "delivery team" will be contacting me.

the woman I spoke to a couple days ago said delivery is about 3rd/4th week in June......even though she had indicated last week that If I bought pellets from them they would delivery "whenever you want, tomorrow, next week et etc".......I think that was a strategy just so I buy....

anyways, I'm not too worry, paid 3 tons and will be patiently waiting....


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 7, 2008)

geek said:
			
		

> today I received a letter from them thanking me for the purchase and that "soon" someone from the "delivery team" will be contacting me.



I was just going through my mail, it looks like I just received the same letter.  Please post if/when you hear from them, I'll do the same.

Anyone else have any contact with these folks?  Expected delivery dates???

BTW, last time I talked to Steve he mentioned he expects to do over 23,000 tons this year.  Maybe I heard him wrong, but this number seems very high to me.  Even if it was 2300 tons, I'd still expect to see more of his customers posting here...


----------



## techsol (Jun 7, 2008)

Haven't gotten a letter yet but they returned a phone message I left them. left me a message on two numbers I left them. I ordered 7 tons and 5 more for my brother in law. She said they will be sending a letter about delivery.


----------



## ducker (Jun 13, 2008)

So... did anyone get these delivered yet??? How did they arrived?  all wrapped up and stuff? I'm thinking of giving them a call and ordering 3 tons.


----------



## geek (Jun 14, 2008)

I emailed them and they replied a guy would call me a day prior to delivery......still waiting......


----------



## ducker (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess I'll give them a call and see what happens.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone actually"*received*" their pellets from this place yet?

Because of the high demand of people ordering stoves and pellets
it is driving up the prices out of control, how can this business still 
hold their prices near $200.00 a ton?

Just curious.....


----------



## GViz (Jun 14, 2008)

I ordered a trailer load (group buy with a few other local folks) in mid-May.   No letter yet, but also haven't been charged yet on my credit card.  Have had email contact with Steve as well as calls from the office when I've left a message.   Steve assured me my order was good and he personally handles the full loads (separate process from x tons per customer).   No delivery date as of yet

Waiting in NJ


----------



## ducker (Jun 14, 2008)

their prices aren't 200 a ton. but 230. they keep creeping up


----------



## modemgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried "Warm Front" Pellets from NEP, they are suppose to come from their NY plant.  I was wondering if they are the same pellets that the original posts is asking about, because they also come from the NY plant.  They are hardwood and less then 1% ash.  
Thanks for the info in advance 
Krissy


----------



## ducker (Jun 16, 2008)

well with the numbers showing up at Pelletsales.com of 280, for pickup only right now I went ahead and placed an order here.

I hope everything works out!
I tried calling - no answer - I tried emailing - no reply.

Going through paypal though should be fine, since I'm protected - also using a credit card - and fraud if they don't deliver; but i really hope they do.


----------



## TboneMan (Jun 16, 2008)

This is beginning to sound a lot like trading for OIL FUTURES.

Prices appear to be rising steadily as demand increases and buyers get worried and want to lock in a price.

I wonder if there is a point after all of the "early bird" purchases are done, that the prices will begin to head down again as demand slows.  


Will next year's "early bird" specials start in Jan. or Feb.?


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Jun 16, 2008)

I think any escalation in the price of pellets is probably more a result of the price of diesel. higher raw material cost for the pellet plant and higher cost to deliver.


----------



## ducker (Jun 20, 2008)

ok... I'd officially stay WAY clear of this place.
So I fire off an email the other week - to check on service in my area.  Hear nothing.  I then decide, I'll send a paypal payment to lock in the rate and figure it out after - on Monday.  Tuesday I receive an email saying I'm not in their service area.  Ok fine, I reply to the email please refund my payment; as well as call them asking them to do the same - citing my name and the paypal reference number.

Nothing, no reply, nada.  I've called and left a message with them once a day since Tuesday.  Still no returned payment to my CC statement.  No communication at all.  And I'm about ready to call up my credit card company and cancel the payment.

And I'm totally aggravated at this seller and would highly advise anyone to stay CLEAR of them.


----------



## kilarney (Jun 20, 2008)

In their defense, they list the towns that are in their service area:
http://newenglandpelletllc.com/service.asp

Leominster is most definitely NOT on the list.  

Still... the lack of a refund is disturbing.


----------



## ducker (Jun 20, 2008)

true, but I could of sworn I heard of someone getting them to deliver up this way.
I wish I could find it.  but then again it's my fault for trusting what I read with out doing due-diligence.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jun 20, 2008)

kilarney said:
			
		

> Still... the lack of a refund is disturbing.



The lack of communication is disturbing too.

They may be legit, but IMHO I would be leary of purchasing
anything from any company that uses generic paypal and has 
a hit and miss customer service with potential customers.


----------



## kilarney (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree.  It sounds like this business would be well served by improving their customer relations.  I wish them well, but they've got to make a few changes.


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 23, 2008)

ducker said:
			
		

> ok... I'd officially stay WAY clear of this place.
> So I fire off an email the other week - to check on service in my area.  Hear nothing.  I then decide, I'll send a paypal payment to lock in the rate and figure it out after - on Monday.  Tuesday I receive an email saying I'm not in their service area.  Ok fine, I reply to the email please refund my payment; as well as call them asking them to do the same - citing my name and the paypal reference number.
> 
> Nothing, no reply, nada.  I've called and left a message with them once a day since Tuesday.  Still no returned payment to my CC statement.  No communication at all.  And I'm about ready to call up my credit card company and cancel the payment.
> ...



Any update???

I prepaid for 5 tons last month and other than a generic letter, I haven't heard a thing from these guys.  Has anyone received anything or even heard from them?????????

It's bad enough if I get screwed by these guys, it's even worse if I have to pay out the azz months from now because there are no pellets on the market...


----------



## kilarney (Jun 23, 2008)

If you live on the Connecticut shoreline, then I would be very worried.  They list the Connecticut towns that they serve, and there is nothing even close to the shoreline.
See: http://newenglandpelletllc.com/service.asp


----------



## ducker (Jun 23, 2008)

Sort of... I haven't talked to a person yet, but someone finally called me back and left me a message stating that they did issue a refund and that I should take it up with Paypal.  Well after waiting on hold with paypal for 20min, I find out that there is no refund in process.

I called then back, again, and left them another message saying they are not correct - and they have not issued a refund.

On top of that office phone number listed on their website and that paypal has as their customer support line does NOT have voice mail enabled, so You can not leave a message.  So I have paypal telling me to contact seller, and I have the seller saying (via a voice mail left on my cell phone at like 6:30am) that they have already refunded the payment.






			
				Wet1 said:
			
		

> ducker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update, please let us know when you learn more...


----------



## geek (Jun 23, 2008)

let us pray to the Lord.......


----------



## Wet1 (Jun 25, 2008)

kilarney,
When I placed my order I talked directly to Steve.  He told me it would be no problem delivering to the CT shoreline.  I talked to Jan before that and she also said they would deliver to my area.  A couple weeks after paying (via CC), I received a receipt and a letter saying they would be contacting me for delivery.  If they weren't willing to deliver to my area, I would have thought they would have said something by now.  OTOH, I was told (after repeated calls to them) they would be delivering pellets starting June 1, then the second week of June, then the third week of June... I'm not sure what their intentions are, but I will agree they have some very serious customer service issues!


Oh and geek, I'm not so sure that's going to help much.  ;-)


----------



## geek (Jun 25, 2008)

well, you know.......

I sent them 2 emails asking for a delivery date and that I was told 2nd week of June..... no responses yet......

who was the guy that mention he has a friend who knew this company and the owner, I forgot......I thought it was you Wet1.....maybe I'm wrong, will check first pages of this thread, it's there somewhere......


----------



## ducker (Jun 25, 2008)

My payment has finally been refunded...  Tuesday that emailed me asking me for my name, address, and info on the paypal order I submitted. (all of which they should of easily had at their fingertips - because when you buy something paypal sends the information to both parties)  I replied to that email, and then noticed that they must of figured that they had all the information, and they issued the refund.

On one of the messages the woman stated that they have delivered to my area in the past, but due to demand they just can't.

I would totally stay clear of this company.
I instead went with: http://pelletsdirect.com/index.htm

Spoken to a human being multiple times.  Was quoted a price and they held to it (even when the price went up on their website before the charge went through)
And then I've received a .pdf invoice with my order, and the approx delivery date. (first week of Aug)

I'm paying a little bit more for the pellets overall, but I'm comfortable that I will in fact actually see pellets come this Aug.

--
that being said, it appears that their supplies are growing thin, and their delivery dates are getting pushed out.


----------



## techsol (Jun 30, 2008)

Talked with them Friday night on the way home. Pellets should be scheduled for late July. Even though they changed their service area and condensed it, they are commited to delivering to my area from before the changes.

When I have called previously, I get the filled phone message and leave a message on their after hours number and they've called me back each time.

I'm going to wait and stay with them.

She even said if I was really concerned, I could make arrangements to pick them up at theri warehouse.


----------



## geek (Jun 30, 2008)

they also called me Thursday night (I was surprised a bit due to the time....lol) and mentioned that they were running a bit behind on the schedules to the 2nd or 3rd week in July, he also mentioned we could do the pickup ourselves; will stick with them for a couple more weeks.....


----------



## Souzafone (Jul 16, 2008)

Still curious, has anyone gotten anything yet?


----------



## ducker (Jul 16, 2008)

only my money back when they stated that I was outside of their area... and that took way too long to come back. :/


----------



## Souzafone (Jul 17, 2008)

You should probably consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 17, 2008)

I sent them an email a few days ago asking about the status of my order since they have yet to contact me, I haven't heard a word from them since I sent it.  Surprise, surprise... :roll:

Maybe these guys are legit, but it sure has been a long time since I've seen worse customer service!


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 17, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I sent them an email a few days ago asking about the status of my order since they have yet to contact me, I haven't heard a word from them since I sent it.  Surprise, surprise... :roll:
> 
> Maybe these guys are legit, but it sure has been a long time since I've seen worse customer service!




I live down the street from them.i'll see if there still around this weekend.


----------



## GViz (Jul 17, 2008)

It's tough to reach them by phone, but I have made contact twice in the past week, usually in the afternoon.   Tammy said they have no pellets in their warehouse right now but are getting loads from the mill(s) - mill production is way behind she said.   

I'd too would be interested to hear what you find if you stop by their place


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 17, 2008)

GViz said:
			
		

> It's tough to reach them by phone, but I have made contact twice in the past week, usually in the afternoon.   Tammy said they have no pellets in their warehouse right now but are getting loads from the mill(s) - mill production is way behind she said.


I just talked to the pellet manufacture (since these folks can't be bothered with contacting me).  I was told they have be sending them shipments of pellets and will be continuing to send them more pellets going forward.  So it sounds like someone much be getting deliveries, but I'm yet to hear of anyone actually receiving anything.  Hell, I'd be happy if they would just contact me to let me know what's going on!





> I'd too would be interested to hear what you find if you stop by their place


Me three...  Crickets maybe?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 17, 2008)

It will be saturday.i'm not sure if i can see there whats insiode the wearhouse.i.ve never seen it before. i have only seen the billboards they have around town.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 17, 2008)

It will be Saturday.i'm not sure if i can see there whats inside the warehouse.i.ve never seen it before. i have only seen the billboards they have around town.


----------



## GViz (Jul 21, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> It will be Saturday.i'm not sure if i can see there whats inside the warehouse.i.ve never seen it before. i have only seen the billboards they have around town.



Did you have any success ?


----------



## GViz (Jul 21, 2008)

[quote author="Wet1" date="1216323304I just talked to the pellet manufacture (since these folks can't be bothered with contacting me)[/quote]

What number did you use to contact the pellet manufacturer ?


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

GViz said:
			
		

> johnnywarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could not find 127 thomsonville Rd suffield Ct.The road ended at 263. I see now that they have a Warehouse in enfield Ct. Thats just over the river.I will look into it today.


I'm not saying there not at 127 thomsonville rd,i just could not loacate it.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got back.1654 King st enfield is a big area where allot of companies rent space.it looked like a flatbed truck was being loaded up with pellets. the bags or wrapper was reddish brown.I could not go in but i could see from the street.there where about 6 tons in the open faced garage and about 6 tons on the truck. i could not see the side of the truck or the name of the company.


Sorry there's no more info.


----------



## GViz (Jul 22, 2008)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Just got back.1654 King st enfield is a big area where allot of companies rent space.it looked like a flatbed truck was being loaded up with pellets. the bags or wrapper was reddish brown.I could not go in but i could see from the street.there where about 6 tons in the open faced garage and about 6 tons on the truck. i could not see the side of the truck or the name of the company.
> 
> 
> Sorry there's no more info.



Thanks !!   Red lettering on the back would seem to indicate New England Pellets, I guess.   For a warehouse, doesn't seem like they have much if all that was on the ground were 6 tons, unless they're hidden out of view.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks !! Red lettering on the back would seem to indicate New England Pellets, I guess. For a warehouse, doesn't seem like they have much if all that was on the ground were 6 tons, unless they're hidden out of view.[/quote]


This is what i'm thinking.I'll see if i can get a better look towards the end of the week. Maybe a pic or two.we are all in this together.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 22, 2008)

GViz said:
			
		

> [quote author="Wet1" date="1216323304I just talked to the pellet manufacture (since these folks can't be bothered with contacting me)



What number did you use to contact the pellet manufacturer ?[/quote]

Alyson Hotaling

Customer Service

New England Wood Pellet LLC
(603) 532-9400 ext. 211


----------



## Fire It Up (Jul 22, 2008)

This is hilarious. You guys are tracking down the shippers and snooping around warehouses now. This pellet frenzy is too much.


----------



## GViz (Jul 22, 2008)

Fire It Up said:
			
		

> This is hilarious. You guys are tracking down the shippers and snooping around warehouses now. This pellet frenzy is too much.



I don't disagree.  For my own situation though, with 22 tons ordered, I'm looking at a large price difference if I can't secure the order I signed up for.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Fire It Up said:
			
		

> This is hilarious. You guys are tracking down the shippers and snooping around warehouses now. This pellet frenzy is too much.




When something is promised you and you start to get problems,i like to know whats up.i ordered from my dealer and my pellets are in there warehouse.i may have payed more but they will be in my garage first week in august.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Fire It Up said:
			
		

> This is hilarious. You guys are tracking down the shippers and snooping around warehouses now. This pellet frenzy is too much.


It's not so hilarious when you prepaid months ago for over $1000 worth of pellets and the seller never contacts you.  

I can wait for the pellets, I just wish someone at some level in this org. would let me know what's going on.  I'm sure I'm not the only customer which feels this way.


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Fire It Up said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very well put.can someone ask them where there office is??what is it next too.


----------



## ducker (Jul 22, 2008)

so glad I got out when I did... this is just bad news as far as I'm concerned.. even if they do come through with pellets... is it worth all this added frustration?  I would suggest anyone looking to possibly purchase pellets from here to look elsewhere - as it's not worth the unknown factor.. :/


----------



## johnnywarm (Jul 22, 2008)

ducker said:
			
		

> so glad I got out when I did... this is just bad news as far as I'm concerned.. even if they do come through with pellets... is it worth all this added frustration? I would suggest anyone looking to possibly purchase pellets from here to look elsewhere - as it's not worth the unknown factor.. :/




I think the pellet market get's too volatile too easy.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I do think these guys are legit and will deliver (notice I didn't say when), but their CS really sucks!


----------



## GViz (Jul 22, 2008)

I got off the phone with their office and my trailer load is scheduled for delivery 8/9.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Anyone else with any updates on these guys?


----------



## Pelletluvr (Jul 30, 2008)

My father just ordered pellets from them and they're now $250 a ton, and 35 bucks for delivery. They told him Sept. delivery. BTW I still have heard nothing about my delivery, and I ordered in May. Beginning of May for that matter. 

If heating oil goes down to say 3 bucks, I may fill my tanks, and abandon this whole pellet baloney.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pelletluvr said:
			
		

> I still have heard nothing about my delivery, and I ordered in May. Beginning of May for that matter.


Have you contacted them?


----------



## geek (Jul 30, 2008)

i sent 3 emails so far and left msg yesterday, nothing, nada, even though they told me my delivery was a little delay from late June to 2nd or 3rd week in July.....this is end of July and still waiting........!!


----------



## myee001 (Jul 30, 2008)

I was able to contact them.  They said May orders are being delivered in August now.  They are backed up more than they realized.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, weeks after emailing them (again and again) I got an email back from them last week asking for my name and address so they could check the status for me.  I gave it to them and never heard back from them, so I sent yet another email yesterday.  This time I got a prompt answer (well, at least it was the same day) saying the following:

"we are processing orders in which they were taken you will be contacted the night prior, Thanks Steve"


Now that's service!  See, all those phone calls and emails paid off with some good concrete information and excellent customer service!  All I can say is thank god it's not cold yet...


----------



## geek (Jul 31, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> This time I got a prompt answer (well, at least it was the same day) saying the following:
> 
> "we are processing orders in which they were taken you will be contacted the night prior, Thanks Steve"
> 
> Now that's service!



wet1, don't get much excited, this SAME answer I got like month and a half ago.......still waiting........

why and what's the delay problem with them? I, like others, ordered in May, isn't it over 2 months ago enough time to have a delivery???
I understand that if we ordered maybe last month with the pellet frenzy going on that would be different as our order would be down on the list.......but orders for May ??

this is pathetic...!!


----------



## mralias (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like the typical government responce you are all getting...."Move along...nothing to see here....all is well" Mean while they have no pellets.


----------



## Wet1 (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL, I was being facetious geek...

I have no idea what the major issue is.  I don't know if it's just lack of personal, pellets, or just piss-poor management (I think we've already figured this last part out).  Like I said before, I just want someone on their end to give me honest and regular status updates... you wouldn't think that would be all that difficult, would you????


----------

